# Java-Fachbegriffe



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand folgende Fachbegriffe erklären:

  - Instanzvariable, Datenfeld, Attribut
  - int, double, string, boolean
  - Konstruktor
  - Methode
  - Signatur einer Methode
  - Parameter
  - Ergebnistyp/Rückgabeparameter
  - sondierende/verändernde Methode
  - Zuweisung
  - Deklaration

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## madboy (12. Dez 2010)

Hier werden Fachbegriffe erklärt (oder in verschiedenen anderen Büchern) Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) 
Alternativ hilft auch google


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

danke dafür, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand die Fachbegriffe mit eigenen Worten erklären??


----------



## dehlen (12. Dez 2010)

die ganzen begriffe die du oben angeführt hast die kommen in jedem buch oder in jedem internet tutorial in kapitel 1 vor einfach mal googlen sowas wie int oder double da findest du 141.000.000  Ergebnisse in google


----------



## ARadauer (12. Dez 2010)

Das ist wahrscheinlich eine Hausübung, die dazu dient dass du dich einwenig mit der Materie beschäftigst...

Wir helfen gerne bei Fragen oder Problemen, aber deine Hausübung machen wir dich nicht...


----------



## Haave (12. Dez 2010)

- Instanzvariable, Datenfeld, Attribut: wird benötigt, wenn eine Java-Klasse angelegt werden soll
- int, double, string, boolean: Zahlen- und Buchstabenwerte (jeweils einfach und mehrfach)
- Konstruktor: Gegenteil zum Destruktor, notwendig zur Zuweisung von Referenzvariablen auf Instanzen
- Methode: auch Prozedur genannt, verrechnet mithilfe von Parametern Zahlen- und Buchstabenwerte
- Signatur einer Methode: individueller Name einer Methode zur Vermeidung von Verwechslungen
- Parameter: halten Zahlen- und Buchstabenwerte zur Verwendung in Methoden
- Ergebnistyp/Rückgabeparameter: zurückgegebener Wert am Ende eines Konstruktoraufrufs
- sondierende/verändernde Methode: Methode ohne bzw. mit Nebeneffekten
- Zuweisung: die Zuteilung von Speicherplatz an die Instanz einer Klasse
- Deklaration: Regelsatz zur Beschreibung der Verwendung der implementierten Methoden

Würd ich zur Sicherheit noch ein bisschen umformulieren, damit dein Lehrer nichts merkt.

Ach ja: Nächstes Mal Hausaufgaben bitte selber machen


----------



## Final_Striker (12. Dez 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> - Instanzvariable, Datenfeld, Attribut: wird benötigt, wenn eine Java-Klasse angelegt werden soll
> - int, double, string, boolean: Zahlen- und Buchstabenwerte (jeweils einfach und mehrfach)
> - Konstruktor: Gegenteil zum Destruktor, notwendig zur Zuweisung von Referenzvariablen auf Instanzen
> - Methode: auch Prozedur genannt, verrechnet mithilfe von Parametern Zahlen- und Buchstabenwerte
> ...



Naja, ich würde sagen das es ein wenig schwammig formuliert ist.

-Man kann z.B in Java Klassen auch ohne Instanzvariablen anlegen. 
-int, String, boolean sind Datentypen. Ein Datentyp definiert die Art der möglichen Inhalte einer Variable und legt deren Wertebereich und Verwendung fest.
-Konstruktor ist eine spezielle Methode, die beim erstellen eines Objektes aufgerufen wird und in der z.B die Instanzvariablen initialisiert werden können.
usw...


----------



## Haave (12. Dez 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich würde sagen das es ein wenig schwammig formuliert ist.


Ja, ist etwas schwammig, hatte gerade keine Lust mir die Mühe zu machen, alles durch den Bullshit-Generator zu schieben 

Mal im Ernst:
Wenn timbau so doof ist und die Erklärung 1:1 abschreibt, dann ist ihm auch nicht zu helfen. Nimm dir ein Buch wie die Java-Insel, lern die Grundlagen und hör auf zu cheaten.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Dez 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich würde sagen das es ein wenig schwammig formuliert ist.



mhn wenn schwammig ein synonym für falsch ist... ;-)


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten 
könnt ihr mir vllt sagen wo man zum beispiel die Signatur im folgenden Beispiel findet?


```
public class BMI
{
   private double gewicht;
   private double groesse;
   private double bmi;

public BMI(double gewicht, double groesse){

gewicht = gewicht;
groesse = groesse;
bmi = (int) gewicht / (groesse * groesse);


if(bmi < 20)
System.out.print("Du bist untergewichtig");

else if(bmi > 25) 
System.out.print("Du bist übergewichtig");

else 
System.out.print("Dein Gewicht ist normal");

}
}
```


----------



## Haave (12. Dez 2010)

In Zeile 7. Kannst du auch sagen, um was für eine Methode es sich dort handelt?


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

verändernde methode?!

kannst du mir auch andere Fachbegriffe anhand des beispiels erläutern??

danke


----------



## XHelp (12. Dez 2010)

Hast du schon mal versucht selber etwas zu lesen? Versuch du es doch zu erklären und dann schauen wir, ob es in die richtige Richtung geht oder nicht


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

```
public class BMI
{
   private double gewicht; //Konstruktor
   private double groesse; //Konstruktor
   private double bmi;     //Konstruktor

public BMI(double gewicht, double groesse){ //Signatur (Double = gibt an dass gewicht eine dezimalzahl ist

gewicht = gewicht;
groesse = groesse;
bmi = (int) gewicht / (groesse * groesse);


if(bmi < 20)
System.out.print("Du bist untergewichtig");

else if(bmi > 25) 
System.out.print("Du bist übergewichtig");

else 
System.out.print("Dein Gewicht ist normal");

}
}
```


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

das is alles was ich vermuten kann, aber ich weiß nichmal obs stimmt


----------



## XHelp (12. Dez 2010)

Falsch. Eine Variable ist kein Konstruktor. Solltest also an dieser Stelle nachlesen was eine Variable ist und was ein Konstruktor ist.
Was du mit dem Double-Teil meinst, ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## timbau94 (12. Dez 2010)

ich sag ja ich weiß es nicht, deswegen wäre es besser wenn ihr es mir sagen könntet


----------



## Haave (12. Dez 2010)

LMGTFY


----------

